# Forum About Russia Russian Movies  Н.В. Гоголь.  Ревизор.  1996

## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqbAJ1__Ma4 (1 час 42 минуты)    http://public-library.narod.ru/Gogol...i/portret.html

----------

